# Omelette fillings?



## Kaylz (Jul 25, 2017)

What's peoples favourite omelette fillings? preferably no carb options but not cheese as fed up of cheese! lol, quite liking my omelette at breakfast so gonna stick with it for now, done tuna and smoked basa, tomorrows will be smoked ham, fire away with ideas!  x


----------



## Robin (Jul 25, 2017)

Kaylz said:


> What's peoples favourite omelette fillings? preferably no carb options but not cheese as fed up of cheese! lol, quite liking my omelette at breakfast so gonna stick with it for now, done tuna and smoked basa, tomorrows will be smoked ham, fire away with ideas!  x


Fried mushrooms!
Fried red pepper and onions.


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch (Jul 25, 2017)

Courgette, red peppers and red onion is my fav


----------



## Kaylz (Jul 25, 2017)

I thought peppers and onion were carby? not keen on peppers anyway lol, would give mushrooms a bash what kind are best to use? x


----------



## MikeTurin (Jul 25, 2017)

http://www.oggi.it/cucina/ricetta/omelette-di-zucchine-e-melanzane/
It's seasonal, aubergines and courgettes filling. YOu can add some bacon leftover for the taste


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch (Jul 25, 2017)

Kaylz said:


> I thought peppers and onion were carby? not keen on peppers anyway lol, would give mushrooms a bash what kind are best to use? x




Only a very small amount will be OK. Mushrooms are nice and filling.


----------



## Kaylz (Jul 25, 2017)

Not even sure if I like courgette or aubergine, never tried it, what does it taste like? lol x


----------



## Robin (Jul 25, 2017)

Kaylz said:


> I thought peppers and onion were carby? not keen on peppers anyway lol, would give mushrooms a bash what kind are best to use? x


Whatever sort of mushrooms you like. I use small button ones, because they don't turn everything brown. You need to fry them off to evaporate most of the liquid, otherwise the omelette goes a bit soggy.
Onion and pepper in the quantities you'd have in an omelette aren't that carby, 25g onion is 2.2g of carb, and red pepper is 1.8 carb for quarter of a medium sized one.


----------



## Wirrallass (Jul 25, 2017)

Bacon, mushrooms & onions is my favourite Kaylz ......zero carbs x


----------



## Kaylz (Jul 25, 2017)

Robin said:


> Whatever sort of mushrooms you like. I use small button ones, because they don't turn everything brown. You need to fry them off to evaporate most of the liquid, otherwise the omelette goes a bit soggy.
> Onion and pepper in the quantities you'd have in an omelette aren't that carby, 25g onion is 2.2g of carb, and red pepper is 1.8 carb for quarter of a medium sized one.


dry fry? sorry I was never keen on mushrooms before so I have no clue about them but I can stomach a few now, am I right in saying mushrooms are zero carb? x


----------



## Kaylz (Jul 25, 2017)

wirralass said:


> Bacon, mushrooms & onions is my favourite Kaylz x


I actually have some smoked streaky bacon in individual portions wrapped in the freezer in a food bag so may just take a portion out for some day  x


----------



## Lisa66 (Jul 25, 2017)

I'm not the greatest omelette fan however I do like feta, pea and mint! I can see you all making strange faces, but don't knock it til you've tried it!

I use 2 large eggs, table spoon of milk, peas (just cooked) chopped fresh mint and chopped feta, black pepper if you like.  Olive oil in pan, not butter. Mix it all well before putting in pan, then just before it's completely set, pop under hot grill!


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch (Jul 25, 2017)

Smoked bacon in an omelette is yum. My nan used to put peas in her omelette and I know you like them so you could try that. Next time you go shopping get one courgette and fry it and see if you like it


----------



## Kaylz (Jul 25, 2017)

Lucy Honeychurch said:


> Smoked bacon in an omelette is yum. My nan used to put peas in her omelette and I know you like them so you could try that. Next time you go shopping get one courgette and fry it and see if you like it


I'll get the bacon out the freezer tomorrow! don't think I could face peas at 7am though! lol, not set on the courgette idea haha x


----------



## Wirrallass (Jul 25, 2017)

A 2egg (100g) = zero carbs
40g chopped raw pepper = 1g carbs.........80g chopped raw pepper = 2g carbs 
20g chopped fried onion = 2g carbs.......40g chopped fried onion = 4g carbs
40g fried button mushrooms = zero carbs

I doubt you will lose any sleep with this for breakfast Kaylz x


----------



## Steff (Jul 25, 2017)

Mushroom cheese and leek


----------



## Kaylz (Jul 25, 2017)

wirralass said:


> A 2egg (100g) = zero carbs
> 40g chopped raw pepper = 1g carbs.........80g chopped raw pepper = 2g carbs
> 20g chopped fried onion = 2g carbs.......40g chopped fried onion = 4g carbs
> 40g fried button mushrooms = zero carbs
> ...


I don't do peppers at all I'm afraid WL, I cant stand them, only a few months ago started managing to stomach a few mushrooms x


----------



## Kaylz (Jul 25, 2017)

Steff said:


> Mushroom cheese and leek


Oh I like the sound of that! might give the cheese a miss for the moment though haha x


----------



## Wirrallass (Jul 25, 2017)

Bacon omelette is just as tasty on its own K - add a _touch _of black pepper to your beaten eggs too - and/or the same with dried mixed herbs if you don't have fresh. Anything's worth a try to see if your taste buds like or not! x


----------



## Kaylz (Jul 25, 2017)

wirralass said:


> Bacon omelette is just as tasty on its own K - add a _touch _of black pepper to your beaten eggs too - and/or the same with dried mixed herbs if you don't have fresh. Anything's worth a try to see if your taste buds like or not! x


Always add pepper to my eggs! haha, got chives in the fridge so might just cut up a few of those too x


----------



## Robin (Jul 25, 2017)

Kaylz said:


> dry fry? sorry I was never keen on mushrooms before so I have no clue about them


Well, I always slice them and fry them in a bit of butter, because they taste *so* much better. Mushroom on its own is a bit boring!


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch (Jul 25, 2017)

Add a bit of mayo to your mixture, gives it a nice lift, also I use cream instead of milk  decadent aren't I


----------



## Amigo (Jul 25, 2017)

Chopped sausage and onion omelette. You could use spring onions and some little tomatoes.

I also like prawn omelettes and add a dash of soy sauce. Tastes like Chinese Foo Yung if you do that especially with some bean sprouts and peas thrown in.


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch (Jul 25, 2017)

Blimey there's loads of ideas on here I'm going to try lol! Cheers for thread @Kaylz


----------



## Martin Canty (Jul 25, 2017)

Omelets are just so versatile, great vehicle for carrying just about anything you can think of, one of the variations my wife likes is Spinach & feta cheese, I really like onion ham & pepper (Denver)


----------



## Radders (Jul 25, 2017)

Kaylz said:


> I thought peppers and onion were carby? not keen on peppers anyway lol, would give mushrooms a bash what kind are best to use? x


Only relative to other vegetables, but they aren't really carby unless you're trying to do Atkins or something? I would never dream of avoiding onions and you can develop a taste for most things that are good for you if you experiment with new ways of preparing them. For example I was never that keen on the green variety of peppers but roasted with sea salt they are now a favourite.


----------



## Wirrallass (Jul 25, 2017)

Kaylz said:


> Always add pepper to my eggs! haha, got chives in the fridge so might just cut up a few of those too x


Oh yes chives are a MUST in an omelette - I forgot to mention those.
@Amigos choice of omelettes in particular, sounds very tasty indeed  x


----------



## Wirrallass (Jul 25, 2017)

Right that's it - now that we've been discussing different variations of omelettes - I know exactly what I'm cooking for my evening meal tonight! 3 guesses!


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch (Jul 25, 2017)

Sausage and onion omelette, yum


----------



## Copepod (Jul 25, 2017)

I know you said no more cheese, but as a really lazy omelette addition, Primula cheese spread (ham / chives / shrimp variety) works well - squeeze over partially cooked eggs, cutting off 1cm sections with a knife.


----------



## Wirrallass (Jul 25, 2017)

Copepod said:


> I know you said no more cheese, but as a really lazy omelette addition, Primula cheese spread (ham / chives / shrimp variety) works well - squeeze over partially cooked eggs, cutting off 1cm sections with a knife.


That sounds delicious Copepod, I must try this  - I'm always up to trying something different x


----------



## khskel (Jul 25, 2017)

Chorizo gives it a lovely taste and colour. Shame sobrasada isn't widely available over here.


----------



## Ditto (Jul 25, 2017)

I want to eat this Slimming World recipe...sounds yummy.  I'd use full fat cheese though.



> *ingredients*
> 
> 3 eggs, separated
> 75g reduced fat plain soft cheese
> ...


----------



## Wirrallass (Jul 25, 2017)

Ditto said:


> I want to eat this Slimming World recipe...sounds yummy.  I'd use full fat cheese though.


I used to cook omelettes this way  - haven't done so for a long time  - will do your recipe tho, sounds tasty. x


----------



## AndBreathe (Jul 26, 2017)

Chorizo - Either slice it thinly, or chop it into lardon sized chunks.  Dry fry it, or the tiniest amount of oil in your omelette pan and render it down a bit.  As it cooks it will release some fabulous orange coloured paprika oil.  Add your eggy mixture and cook as usual.

Your omelette will pick up some colour from the oil and the chorizo brings a delicious taste.  It is also delicious with some cold, leftover chicken meat too.  If I do that, I render down the chorizo, then add the chicken meat to heat through before adding the eggs.


----------



## booo266 (Aug 2, 2019)

Hi!!!
I find a really tasty recipe - https://club.cooking/recipe/fluffy-omelette/
With ham, mushrooms, tomatoes and cheese. Fluffy Omelette... 
Really Tasty!)


----------



## Kaylz (Aug 2, 2019)

Hi @booo266 

Thanks I don't do omelette for brekkie anymore as this post is 2 years old but I do have them for tea 3 nights a week, that recipe would leave me hungry though lol, I'm a 3 egg, 2 large flat mushrooms and a corned beef kinda lass haha

xx


----------



## bakebeans (Aug 2, 2019)

Robin said:


> Whatever sort of mushrooms you like. I use small button ones, because they don't turn everything brown. You need to fry them off to evaporate most of the liquid, otherwise the omelette goes a bit soggy.
> Onion and pepper in the quantities you'd have in an omelette aren't that carby, 25g onion is 2.2g of carb, and red pepper is 1.8 carb for quarter of a medium sized one.



 I didn’t know this I’ve been putting onions and peppers in everything to bulk it out I love peppers I’ve been eating a whole one chopped up in salads


----------

